# It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! CD UPDATE!!



## IvanP (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, been a while since my last musical post...

But I thought I'd share with you this teaser I've done from this little project where I could go a little more personal than usual...

It's a little old school, but I really thought it fit the movie :mrgreen: 

I'll post the rest of the music soon, but meanwhile, I'd be happy to read your comments, if any!

Here's the link 

https://vimeo.com/105471143

[video width=400 height=400]http://player.vimeo.com/video/105471143[/video]

EDIT:

Here are the Opening Credits :mrgreen: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ah9n7e7ptsip ... 9.mp3?dl=0

EDIT2: 

And here's another video of the rehearsal of a cue:

https://vimeo.com/106723145

[video width=400 height=400]http://player.vimeo.com/video/106723145[/video]

Best, 

Ivan

BIG UPDATE and happy to share it!!

This work is going to be released in a CD, alongo with a compil of other symphonic projects!

http://kronosrecords.com/K58.html

John Mansell has also done a review of the CD and interviewed me for this 

https://jonman492000.wordpress.com/2015/03/09/le-vents-des-regrets/

https://jonman492000.wordpress.com/2015/03/16/ivan-palomares/

Really happy about it! weee! 

Thanks for all your previous support and nice comments, they meant a lot!! 

Iván


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

VERY nice. I like the textures you created. I have no idea what the film looks like nor where this is going, but it def sounds like it can work in a film. Good job! :D


----------



## cAudio (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## ysnyvz (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

I liked it. I tried to embed it here, but hd and fullscreen mode don't work 

[video width=400 height=400]http://player.vimeo.com/video/105471143[/video]


----------



## wst3 (Sep 22, 2014)

it does sound film-ish, and old-school, and just plan gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Such a beautiful balance!

OK, I'll bite . When can we hear more?

Where did you record it? Can you tell us about the recording?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Beautiful Ivan, well done!


----------



## IvanP (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Thank you! :D 

It was recorded in Madrid, with a ensemble called Mad4Strings that it's just starting to do film sessions in town, young people but passionate and talented. 

There was a very small budget allocated for this project, but I really pushed the producers to record…the film is superbly shot in 4K, with great actors (Alain Depardieu) and the script was excellent…I saw it as one of these "only once in a while" opportunities to have musical moments only...this cue is just music in the movie, no dialogue, just the sound of water and wind on the background while the two main characters hug and say bye with no words, while the camera slowly leaves them behind. A beautifully shot scene in the movie. I thought it needed a more personal approach and it finally came out old schoolish, overall…which made me wonder if this kind of scoring can still be used and not sound too much old dated. I think this film was actually calling for it, as its script dwells on the past, nostalgia and time lost (the title in French means "Wind of Regrets") but I'd definitely wanted to see how it might sound for people without the movie :mrgreen: 

Thank you for all your comments, really appreciated! Will post more stuff soon!

@ysnyvz: Thanks for the embed! Gotta PM you to check how you did it 

Best regards, 

Ivan


----------



## rJames (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Beautifully done. Oh, the wonderful sound of real strings... nicely recorded as well.

I am very jealous of you my friend! And I think I got to hear a different teaser of the project which is even better... or at the very least, more nuanced. Really cool.

Ron


----------



## IvanP (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Indeed, Ron!

Nice sonic memory 

The one I showed you before was a pre-mixed version :mrgreen:


----------



## Gerald (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Bonjour Ivan,

J'adore!...but you know that already!
Gérald


----------



## IvanP (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Merci Gérald, c'est gentil


----------



## Kralc (Sep 23, 2014)

Good lord this sounds beautiful!

Can't wait to hear the full score.


----------



## Arbee (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Thanks for sharing Ivan, really enjoyed it, very expressive - and yes, the sound of real strings - ahh, sigh...

.


----------



## TGV (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll join the choir: yes, it sounds gorgeous. When the solo cello enters, and the orchestra goes to a very quiet tremolo (or sul ponte or something), is that "as played" or was the volume lowered in the mix? The effect is great.


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Very very nice. Just love it.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Sep 24, 2014)

Sounds great, Ivan!! Well done!


----------



## Resoded (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Also enjoyed it, great work.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Lovely work Ivan , indeed the warmth and beauty of a real string section is truly wonderful , especially when it's your music being recorded


----------



## doubleattack (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Truly beautiful!


----------



## IvanP (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Thank you guys!

I think I teased you too much hahaha...the rest of the score is more underscorish actually, with only a few moments like this one... :mrgreen: 

I'll post another moment of the recording soon 

@TGV: It was the natural playing indeed, the whole score is written with a tremolo texture...since the title is "Wind of regrest", I thought I'd also do a "windy" score :D 

Thank you for all your comments and kindness, much appreciated! 

Best, 

Ivan


----------



## Carles (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Agreed with all expressed here, and certainly too short.
Please no matter if spare fragments from the piece, I'd like to hear more.


----------



## Jetzer (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Beautiful, love the sound.


----------



## IvanP (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Thank you so much!!!

If you fancy, here are the opening credits...will post on soundcloud soon, but, meanwhile...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ah9n7e7ptsip ... 9.mp3?dl=0

Thank you so much for your comments so far! Too kind!!

Ivan


----------



## IvanP (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

And here's also another video with the rehearsal of a cue:

https://vimeo.com/106723145

[video width=400 height=400]http://player.vimeo.com/video/106723145[/video]


----------



## lux (Oct 4, 2014)

Amazing work!


----------



## IvanP (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: It's been a while, but this time I'll tease you with a 40 strings orchestra! *

Thank you my friend!


----------



## IvanP (Mar 17, 2015)

BIG UPDATE and happy to share it!!

This work is going to be released in a CD, alongo with a compil of other symphonic projects!

http://kronosrecords.com/K58.html

John Mansell has also done a review of the CD and interviewed me for this 

https://jonman492000.wordpress.com/2015/03/09/le-vents-des-regrets/

https://jonman492000.wordpress.com/2015/03/16/ivan-palomares/

Really happy about it! weee! 

Thanks for all your previous support and nice comments, they meant a lot!! 

Iván


----------

